# Riley



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Riley is back in my tank and doing well. I have almost got my tank to the healthiest it should be it will take a couple more days. I can't find that bio spara or whatever it is anywhere. The cycle stuff helped. I will have pics of the fish sometime this weekand.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

back from where?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Good to hear Riley's doing fine again!

*_moved to Non-Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

back from his rehab because I didn't have my tank cycled.
Thanks jonas.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh, fish rehab


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

another very thoughtful thread


----------

